# Posible usar fuente de poder de Estereo convencional para armar circuito?



## ziryagami (Ago 17, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo por aqui, hace poco me entro la inquietud de armar un Amplificador, para una consolita preamplificada de esas Mitzu de 8 Canales que tengo por ahi, estoy en un coro musical de iglesia, bueno, el caso es que conectamos 6 microfonos y 2 guitarras electricas y a la media hora o menos de estar cantando se empieza a escuchar distorsionado el audio, las bocinas son de 15" cada una con su bala de 1000W tanto la bocina como la bala, al principio suena bien, pero despues de un rato se distorsiona y mete mucho ruido y suena horrible...



Bueno, después de la anecdota entremos en materia....

Resulta que pense que nos hacia falta un poder o amplificador para meterlo despues de la consola y sonara con mayor potencia, pero economicamente no nos es posible comprar uno en estos momentos, por lo cual tengo 2 ideas ...

1.- Tengo un estereo Aiwa NSX-SZ300 el cual pense ponerlo despues de la consola y ponerlo en modo AUX y despues sacar las bocinas por ahi...¡¿Se quemara el invento????

2.-Soy tecnico electronico, y me llamo mucho la atención el hecho de fabricar un ampli me he paseado por el foro y muchos buenos circuitos de parte de *ejtagle* como el ampli clase D con 2 mosfets, me animo a hacerlo, pero me detiene la fuente, ¡¿Podre adaptar  la fuente que lleva el estereo Aiwa segun revise el manual y por ahi cheque que da +70 V lo que no se es a cuantos amp.

Alguna de esas dos posibles soluciones es viable==?????


Gracias y disculpen el sermon


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 18, 2010)

La mas sencilla es la opcion numero uno, solo que conecta la salida de alta impedancia del mezclador a la entrada aux. No conectes la salida de poder que usas para las bocinas actualmente.
Si usas la segunda opcion, la conexion debe ser de igual forma, usar la salida de alta impedancia del mezclador.


----------



## ziryagami (Ago 18, 2010)

El problema es que no tiene salida de alta impedancia mi consola :-s en la parte trasera solo tiene 4 salidas que son los 2 plugs de bocinas, y los 2 plugs para procesador de efectos externo(in & out) , se quemaria si le conecto de la salida amplificada de la consola directo al AUX y de ahi la salida de los parlantes del estereo a las Bocinas????

o hay alguna formna de que modifique la consola para sacarle la señal de Alta Impedancia????

Mi consola en cuestion es una *Lexsen A6*, no era mitzu, pero se parecen jejeje.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 18, 2010)

No es necesario, con un divisor de tension simple es posible. ¿Sabes que es un divisor de tension?







De manera que la suma de las dos resistencias de igual a 100 ohms. Te recomiendo que empiezes probando con dos de 50 ohms.

Si en verdad eres tecnico, sabras interpretar el esquema e implementarlo.


----------



## ziryagami (Ago 18, 2010)

a que Wattaje serian recomendables las resistencias? 1/2, 1/4 ?

y si implemento un potenciometro de 100 Ώ???


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 18, 2010)

Pues tambien un potenciometro puede servir. La potencia del arreglo es de muy baja, por eso es que se usan 100 ohms.


----------



## ziryagami (Ago 20, 2010)

Tengo un problema, me vicia mucho el sonido, ensayamos en un cuarto pequeño, seria conveniente aumentar la resistencia?? o sera problema del estereo? o que estamos muy encerrados? alejar la bocina seria una buena idea no=?


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 20, 2010)

Viciar como? O querras decir saturacion?... Bajale el volumen de salida al mezclador hasta que el sonido sea nítido.


----------



## ziryagami (Ago 20, 2010)

Satura tanto en los agudos como en los graves y le conecto la guitarra electroacustica, y satura mucho mas, pareciera que se encajonara el sonido grave en la guitarra y empiezan a estremecerse las bocinas. de hecho si cosegui mayor potencia pero ahora me satura muy rapido,y antes con la consola sola a esa misma potencia aproximadamente no se saturaba tanto.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 20, 2010)

Puedes grabar un poco para saber como esta tu problema? Atinarle asi esta medio esoterico el asunto.


----------



## ziryagami (Ago 22, 2010)

Ok. hoy tengo tocada , hoy mismo grabo y subo un sample para que lo puedas chequear, ayer que tuve ensayo me di cuenta que con un microfono shure viejo que tenemos por ahi no satura nada, pero los otros si, son marca steren, de doble impedancia, de cualquier forma subire el sample.


----------

